# Dumping Question 25rss



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello to all,

I have been having some issues dumping. My valve is too low to the ground. does anyone else have this issue? How much clearence do you have from the ground on your 25RSS?

Thanks,


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Isn't the valve up under the underbelly
Or are you having problems where you connect the sewer hose?

Don


----------



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes. Where I connect the hose. It's too low.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

henmunoz said:


> Yes. Where I connect the hose. It's too low.
> [snapback]92858[/snapback]​


I have the 26RS and haven't had a promblem with it
How far does it stick from the underbelly?

Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I'll agree that our dump tube is too low maybe 10" from the ground. This is on an 03 26RS. I have found that the accordion drain hose holder thingy (technical term) really helps. You might give that a try. A sudden drop and then horizontal hose on the ground would produce almost no drainage for us. Keeping a constant downward flow with the accordion really helps.

Bill.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The discharge outlet is pretty low on the Outbacks. All part of that low profile design. That said, we really have not had an issue with ours. Just make sure you have plenty of water in the gray tank, dump the black water first, and then let the gray tank rip!

One expensive option would be to get the axles flipped (I wouldn't do it just for this!). We just had ours done, and now we darn near need a step ladder to reach the valve! At least it seems that way.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> I'll agree that our dump tube is too low maybe 10" from the ground. This is on an 03 26RS. I have found that the accordion drain hose holder thingy (technical term) really helps. You might give that a try. A sudden drop and then horizontal hose on the ground would produce almost no drainage for us. Keeping a constant downward flow with the accordion really helps.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]92873[/snapback]​


How much clearance did you gain?


----------



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

I have been to camgrounds where the Valve is too low to dump. THe valve is not high enought for my local CW dump station either. My guess is that mine termination outlet is out of spec, It seems too low. I will go check how much clearance I have.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

henmunoz said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> > I'll agree that our dump tube is too low maybe 10" from the ground.Â This is on an 03 26RS.Â I have found that the accordion drain hose holder thingy (technical term) really helps.Â You might give that a try.Â A sudden drop and then horizontal hose on the ground would produce almost no drainage for us.Â Keeping a constant downward flow with the accordion really helps.
> ...


If you were asking me about clearance none. Doug stated with the axle flip he gained about 5 inches.

Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> I'll agree that our dump tube is too low maybe 10" from the ground. This is on an 03 26RS. I have found that the accordion drain hose holder thingy (technical term) really helps. You might give that a try. A sudden drop and then horizontal hose on the ground would produce almost no drainage for us. Keeping a constant downward flow with the accordion really helps.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]92873[/snapback]​


I use the same thingy and haven't had a promblem draining the tanks

Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I have had a problem at one campground, but that was it. The hose support thing really helps alot.

Tim


----------



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

I just measure the cleareance on my 25rss and it is only 8". Is that normal or is it too low?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

henmunoz said:


> I just measure the cleareance on my 25rss and it is only 8". Is that normal or is it too low?
> [snapback]93038[/snapback]​


I'm going to say normal. Is your dump tube just under the side wall barely below the underbelly?

Bill.


----------



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

I think I might be able to get it move and maybe get a inch out of it or Should I flip the axle? it would be nice to have 2-3".


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> The discharge outlet is pretty low on the Outbacks. All part of that low profile design. That said, we really have not had an issue with ours. Just make sure you have plenty of water in the gray tank, dump the black water first, and then let the gray tank rip!
> 
> One expensive option would be to get the axles flipped (I wouldn't do it just for this!). We just had ours done, and now we darn near need a step ladder to reach the valve! At least it seems that way.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see that at the Rally. How long did it take Curtis to do this? If you don't mind...what was the cost?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

henmunoz said:


> I think I might be able to get it move and maybe get a inch out of it or Should I flip the axle? it would be nice to have 2-3".
> [snapback]93047[/snapback]​


I wouldn't for a drain problem $$$

Have you tried the accordion drain tube holders yet? I see by your sig you have a small one meaning diaper wipes. Those are not compatible with our black tanks ask me how I know, not diaper wipes but "flushable and RV safe wipes" they will not breakup over a weekend camping trip and caused quite a problem last year for us. Keep posting and lettings us know what problems your having.

Bill.


----------



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

We mare sure not to dispose of diaper wipes down the toilet. My problem is that I been to camp ground were the receiver for the dumping hose is higher them the valve in my trailer. I did not dump in fear that it might not flow properly but if other do it and it works I will try it next time. I also worry about getting the pipes hit while on the road.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I can't comment on the axle flip pros or cons but do plan on a flip in the near future for ground clearance reasons only.

Your comment on the the camp dump tube being higher than your OB drain, I've never seen that but have seen a drain about 3" above grade and that's normal out here in CO so you'll only get about ~7" of downward flow.

Bill.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Once your warranty has expired (so this won't make it invalid), you might want to think about taking a small portion of the pipe out. Should be an easy process to cut the pipe and reglue the connector on. You can also take out a bend or to , while raising the pipe --- but I looked at 3-4 25rsss and I guess it depends what mood the plumber was in that day... I have seen a lot of varying heights - even on the 2006's


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Camping479 actually redid his piping for his sewer drain. He has pics on here somewhere.

John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We had trouble in a couple of camprounds that had high sewer connections before we flipped the axles on our 21RS. I didn't flip the axles for that reason though, I had trouble getting in and out of my driveway. The added 5 inches of height for the drain line was a bonus.

I did redo the whole plumbing setup but I did it because I had a lot of trouble draining the black tank even with the added height.

Here's the thread on that if you're interested.

Mike


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Easier and less costly would be to pull camper up onto 2x6s to dump.

Sounds like you are a little lower than me, but only by about an inch or so.

Keep in mind the holding tanks are up in the belly of the OB and gravity will push the waste water up a small incline in the hose. You may have something left in the hose when done, but if you dump the black first and then the grey water it won't be such a mess.

Good luck!


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm with Morrowmd.

I have a '05 25Rss and yes it is low and yes flipping the axle would be nice but I have only run into the height issue once or twice and dealt with it by building up my big Legoâ€™s a couple of rows higher.

Of course 2x6s would also work.

Also, like the others said, make sure you drain the black water first and have a good supply of gray water to follow it up with.

Bill


----------



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. I will save the money from axle flipping and buy some more blocks. Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

henmunoz said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I will save the money from axle flipping and buy some more blocks. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think you've made a wise decision. Now, what else can you do to mod your Outback. Bring us your ideas...


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

When I installed the Quickie Flush, I also purchased a clear 45 degree connection to make sure that the tanks were clean before shutting off the QF. This 45 degree connection can attached so it is not angled straight up and down, and I attach it so the hose is headed in the direction of the sewer connection. This gives the hose a better angle instead of heading straight down from the camper sewer drain and then to the campground sewer connection.


----------



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

[quote name='Sasha' date='Mar 22 2006, 05:28 AM']
When I installed the Quickie Flush, I also purchased a clear 45 degree connection to make sure that the tanks were clean before shutting off the QF. This 45 degree connection can attached so it is not angled straight up and down, and I attach it so the hose is headed in the direction of the sewer connection. This gives the hose a better angle instead of heading straight down from the camper sewer drain and then to the campground sewer connection.
[snapback]93533[/snapback]​[/quote

I like the idea. Where did you buy it?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

henmunoz said:


> Sasha said:
> 
> 
> > When I installed the Quickie Flush, I also purchased a clear 45 degree connection to make sure that the tanks were clean before shutting off the QF. This 45 degree connection can attached so it is not angled straight up and down, and I attach it so the hose is headed in the direction of the sewer connection. This gives the hose a better angle instead of heading straight down from the camper sewer drain and then to the campground sewer connection.
> ...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> henmunoz said:
> 
> 
> > Sasha said:
> ...


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

I purchased it from Camping World, but just about any rv dealer will carry them.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Running it up on blocks is the fastest, cheapest method...although an added pain.


----------

